# Why do you all use Eheim 2213 filters on your Shrimp tanks?



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

The gallons/liters per hour rating on these filters - and all filters, really - are never based in reality. Maybe when the filter is totally empty. But only just maybe.

The reality is that the 2211 and 2213 are used on small tanks because their flow and filtration capacity is just about right for tanks under 20 gallons.


----------



## Overgrowth (Feb 19, 2012)

And it's easier to hide the filter as opposed to HOBs, sponges, etc.


----------



## GeToChKn (Apr 15, 2011)

Ya, the GPH on most filters is usually empty and a couple of feet of head height between the filter and the tank. If you tank is full of biomedia and filter floss and purigen and is 4 feet under your tank, that GPH goes down a lot. I thought the Eheims, at least the Pro series, the GPH is based more on a typical setup than an empty filter 1 foot from the tank.


----------



## slavecorps (Jul 7, 2009)

Because I got mine for $50. Also, the filtration rate is perfect for my 7.5 gallon cube with a sponge on the intake and as an added plus it is a high quality piece of equipment and does an excellent job filtering the tank.


----------



## ravensgate (May 24, 2012)

I got mine cause everyone else was doing it. LOL! Seriously, when it comes to being a noob, I feel like 'majority rules' and if I start noticing successful shrimp keepers that do the same things as one another I take note of it. Once I get more experienced I can use my own brain to figure it all out, but for now, I cheat and rely on what others have done and used successfully.


----------



## Caleb19 (Sep 27, 2010)

Heh, I have a 2215 on my 13g and a 2217 on my 20L. To answer our question, Yes a spray bar helps reduce the pressure on the outflow. I personally made custom acrylic spray bars to span the length of the tank. Works well for me. In addition, people also use UGF with these larger filters. I believe this slows down the flow as well if I am not mistaken. Anyone?


----------



## Otto72 (Oct 1, 2010)

Caleb19 said:


> people also use UGF with these larger filters. I believe this slows down the flow as well if I am not mistaken. Anyone?


whats a UGF?


----------



## Soujirou (Jun 16, 2008)

Under gravel filter I believe.


----------



## jasonpatterson (Apr 15, 2011)

A common rule of thumb on here is that a good filter plus powerhead(s) will move as much as ten times the water volume of the tank per hour. Manufacturers often list filters as appropriate for tanks such that they filter less than one times the tank's volume per hour. That's where most of the confusion lies. A lower flow rate is fully capable of filtering a small tank properly, but for people who want good water circulation, a higher flow rate does the job. It's also very cheap for a high quality canister.



GeToChKn said:


> Ya, the GPH on most filters is usually empty and a couple of feet of head height between the filter and the tank. If you tank is full of biomedia and filter floss and purigen and is 4 feet under your tank, that GPH goes down a lot.


The head height on a canister filter is only a couple of inches at most (for a spray bar above the water's surface,) or zero (if both the inlet and outlet are submerged.) The water is contained in a sealed loop, so the pump only needs to push it through the hose and filter media, it doesn't need to lift the water. Technically, it does lift the water, of course, but that lift is provided free of charge to the pump by the energy released by the falling water coming into the canister.

It's the exact same situation as putting a submersible pump in a container of water with hoses on the inlet and outlet. If the two hoses remain underwater, there is no head. If the pump is removed but the hoses remain under, there still is no head. It's only when the outlet hose comes out of the water that a head exists.

Sorry if I'm overdoing my explanation, just trying to be clear.


----------



## Bananariot (Feb 28, 2012)

I use a UGF design with my 2213, the flow didn't slow down. It;s also nice because the flow is adjustable with the quick connects. I don't have mine at full flow atm.


----------



## ravensgate (May 24, 2012)

Bananariot said:


> I use a UGF design with my 2213, the flow didn't slow down. It;s also nice because the flow is adjustable with the quick connects. I don't have mine at full flow atm.


How are you liking it on the UGF in the 12L??? I want to do the UGF separate from my 2213 (run UGF off of air pump) but there are pros and cons and I'm just not sure if I want to do it. Your UGF is run off the Eheim right?


----------



## Bananariot (Feb 28, 2012)

I'm liking it a lot. Water quality seems to be good. I would like to have made it a bit larger, but I ran out of money on the ceramic tiles.....but I was also planning on using a sponge filter at the other tend. Was also thinking about making a sand bed at the far end so that might have been risky with a UGF.


----------



## Otto72 (Oct 1, 2010)

Bananariot said:


> It's also nice because the flow is adjustable with the quick connects.


By quick connects you mean the two taps with the switches on them that turn the flow on and off? I'm guessing you have them set in-between on and off to reduce the flow?


----------



## ravensgate (May 24, 2012)

Bananariot said:


> I'm liking it a lot. Water quality seems to be good. I would like to have made it a bit larger, but I ran out of money on the ceramic tiles.....but I was also planning on using a sponge filter at the other tend. Was also thinking about making a sand bed at the far end so that might have been risky with a UGF.



Thanks! I know the main con with UGF is to clean them you are looking at a rescape, but heck, if you have to rescape active substrate every 12-18 months anyway, I don't rightly see the big deal. Maybe I'm being optimistic. I have looked at your tank journal thread and actually thought yours was a bit wide for my tastes (Coming from a clueless person). When you say you would have liked to have made it larger, do you mean, running more the length of the tank?


----------



## Bananariot (Feb 28, 2012)

ravensgate said:


> Thanks! I know the main con with UGF is to clean them you are looking at a rescape, but heck, if you have to rescape active substrate every 12-18 months anyway, I don't rightly see the big deal. Maybe I'm being optimistic. I have looked at your tank journal thread and actually thought yours was a bit wide for my tastes (Coming from a clueless person). When you say you would have liked to have made it larger, do you mean, running more the length of the tank?


yeah, I wanted to make it longer, but all the crap here on long island is so damn expensive. Friggin ceramic cylinders cost $10 a box. It took two to fill it up. Ridiculous. I should have just bought lava rock and filled the space up -.- 

Well when I change out the active substrate, I'll be looking to revamp the old model a bit. What is nice is I get to maximize the use of my substrate.


----------



## ravensgate (May 24, 2012)

Sooooooooooooooo, if I wanted to run the Eheim 2213 AND a separate UGF off of an airpump, you think that might be a good way to go? I too want to maximize what I have for the short time the substrate works


----------



## TwoTacoCombo (Apr 13, 2012)

I use the Eheim filters in general because they're quiet. I absolutely hate annoying noises. I ran an AC70 for about a week to clear up a problem, and that thing drove me up the wall. I've got 4 Eheim classics running in a 9x14 bedroom (1 2217, 2 2213, 1 2211), and my computer fans drown all of them out. When I shut down for the night, all I hear is a soft humming. If it was multiple HOBs, I'd lose my friggin mind. On my shrimp tank, I've got the 2213 hooked up to the spray bar that came with it, connected to the one from the 2217 with a short length of hose. it spans the whole back wall of the tank, provides excellent flow, but doesn't look like an underwater hurricane. Plus, you always have the option to dial it down with the double taps. Always better to have slightly too much than slightly not enough...


----------



## Otto72 (Oct 1, 2010)

TwoTacoCombo said:


> I've got 4 Eheim classics running in a 9x14 bedroom


4 tanks in your bedroom?? Is it upstairs?


----------



## bitFUUL (May 14, 2010)

My eheim came with a canister of free German peanut butter. Love every bite.


----------

